# DRI Resale Value



## kpeiper (Jun 14, 2016)

My friend owns a large points membership with diamond resorts. Due to divorce, she needs to sell. They have a large maintenance fee past due. Is there any resale value with diamond resorts or should they just pay the past due maintenance fee and have Diamond take the membership back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Jun 15, 2016)

She could try and sell, but with many sellers and few buyers, she couldn't expect to get much. Here's a list of all the sellers on RedWeek:

http://www.redweek.com/timeshare-companies/diamond-resorts-international/points-for-sale

She won't be able to sell it or give it back to DRI unless the maintenance fees are paid up in full.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 15, 2016)

One way or the other, she'll probably have to pay any past due MF's before anyone will buy the points and definitely before DRI would consider the points under their loss mitigation departments take back program.

DRI has a few poison pills which can make buying points resale less desirable. They essentially kill their own products value on the resale market. Personally I'd never take over a DRI points contract. 

For the most part, DRI points have little or no resale value. If she wants/needs to be rid of the contracts, I'd pay the back MF's and contact loss mitigation to get rid of them once and for all. Beware of companies who promise to sell or get rid of timeshare contracts for you. Most want an upfront fee and then are never heard from again. 

The final option is to not pay the MF's and allow the points contracts to be terminated/foreclosed. This could show up as a bad debt write off on her credit report and she could end up with a collection agency attempting to collect on the debt for several years.


----------

